# Configuration compte YAHOO sur IPOD TOUCH et MAIL



## BrunoH (17 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je m'adresse à vous en désespoir de cause

J'essaie en vain de paramétrer un compte yahoo.fr sur mon ipod touch et sur mail.

Invariablement je reçois le message d'erreur comme quoi mon login et/ou mon password ont été refusés. Lorsque je me connecte via safari pas de problème.

Sur l'ipod j'ai tout d'abord essayé en utilisant l'icône yahoo et en renseignant ce qui était demandé, vu que cela ne fonctionnait pas j'ai essayé de le paramétrer totalement avec les coordonnées serveur pop et smtp, idem pas de résultat, j'ai essayé avec et sans ssl, idem

Suis alors passé sous mail car j'avais lu sur ce forum qu'on pouvait par la suite synchroniser les paramètres mails sur l'ipod.
J'ai donc créé le compte sur mail en prenant les paramètres renseignés par le site yahoo, utilisation de ssl avec ports 465 pour les entrants et 995 pour les sortants, aucun résultat, même messages d'erreur qu'auparavant

Pourtant je lis qu'il y en a parmi vous qui y parviennent

pourriez-vous m'aider ?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2009)

et naturellement tu as validé la procédure sur ton compte en ligne yahoo...?

si c'est non 
voir les  sujets yahoo sur macg
ou même l'aide yahoo qiui indique ce qu'il faut faire avant de configurer une messagerie


----------



## BrunoH (18 Février 2009)

Ben oui maintenant que je t'ai lu je l'ai fait
Après coup c'est vrai que j'aurais pu y penser mais en lisant ce que j'ai obtenu en faisant des recherces sur le net j'ai bien trouvé les procédures pour configurer le compte pop yahoo sur l'ipod mais aucune info quant au paramétrage à effectuer sur son profil yahoo. De plus le paramétrage pop yahoo nouvelle présentation n'est pas encore opérationnel, suis donc retourné à l'ancien.
Tout fonctionne à présent, merci


----------



## titac (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 

Pas de désespoir, je viens en partie de répondre à ton problème avec yahoo. Tu vas consulter le mail envoyé à 17h56 sous le pseudo :" titac."

J'ai eu ce problème, maintenant yahoo marche super!

peut être à +


----------



## titac (23 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,

As-tu résolu ton problème avec yahoo ?

titac


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2009)

il l'avait  resolu dès le 18

derniere phrase
_ Tout fonctionne à présent, merci_


----------

